# Must watch!!!



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Must watch this video!!!! lol Especially cat lovers :lol:






(This is time well spent procrastinating from studying for midterms :3)


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

That's adorable.  They also have a hedgie one, but I don't know how they came up with that for a hedgie sound. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Lol ya I know. No idea why they decided to make the hedgie sound like that.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Ahahahahaaaaa... So cute! I especially love the part where the kitten crawls up the curtain and then Matrix-jumps at the bigger cat... :lol: Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I started out being good and only watching one, I ended up watching them all lol :lol:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I started out being good and only watching one, I ended up watching them all lol :lol:


Don't worry, I couldn't stop at one either... And I'm supposed to be studying for midterms!!!!! :roll: Whoops....


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

This is how my cats act... except they're both around 1.5 years old :lol:
One still thinks he's a baby.. and also, my other cat is much more morose and grouchy than this vid... but I love this guy's videos! He really portrays the personality of cats very well


----------

